# Cool Edit Pro 2.1 mit Windows Vista Aufnahme kommt verzögert Hilfe !! =(



## InsaneJ (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute hoff ihr könnt mir helfen seit ich Windows Vista hab macht Cool Edit nur Probleme konnte alle lösen bis auf eins hab Einstellungsmäsig alles probiert was ich weiß nur das Problem ist total suspekt und macht für mich überhaupt keinen Sinn hab sowas auch noch nie gehört =(. Also erstmal

Hardware : Soundkarte Phase 22 , Mic : Tbone SC-450 und einen TubePre Röhrenverstärker

Das Problem ist wie folgt: 

Wenn ich Aufnehme kommt die Stimme so die ersten 10 sec genau auf dem Aufnahmebalken also genau da wo es sein sollte soweit so gut. Aber nach 12 sec so schiebt er die Aufnahme schon um 1-2 Sec hinter den Aufnahmebalken - nach 20 sec schon um ca 3 sec und nach 40 sec Aufnahmezeit  schiebt er die Aufnahme schon 4 Sekunden hinter den Aufnahmebalken also den jetztigen Moment. So passt die ganze Aufnahme natürlich überhaupt nicht mehr auf die Melodie bzw. den Beat.

Hier Bilder um das Problem vll. noch deutlicher zu machen:

Am Anfang alles I.o.






Nach 12s schiebt es schon um 1-2 sec





Nach 20s schon um ca. 3sec





Nach 40s schon um 4 sec.jpg 





Würd mich sehr freuen wenn mir wer weiter helfen könnte. 

Danke schonmal


----------



## The_Maegges (8. Mai 2007)

Vor einiger Zeit gab es mal bei Heise die Info, dass das Sicherheitssystem keinen direkten Zugriff auf die Soundhardware erlaubt, was EAX Beschleunigung zu diesem Zeitpunkt sehr negativ beeinflusste.

Möglicherweise ist das dieselbe Ursache.
Leider habe ich derzeit keine Erfahrungsberichte anderer Musiker bezüglich der Audioperformance unter Vista gesehen.

Wenn es tatsächlich so sein sollte, dass Vista keine Hardwarebeschleunigung für Sound liefert, wird es wohl Zeit, die alten Dat-Recorder wieder aus dem Keller zu holen... :-/


----------

